# Lush Rose Jam dupe



## Regina Padilla (Aug 15, 2019)

Does anyone have a good dupe for Lush’s Rose Jam? Thx!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 15, 2019)

@Regina Padilla I haven't tried it but Nurture Soap carries it.  I believe Micas & More does as well.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Aug 15, 2019)

Regina Padilla said:


> Does anyone have a good dupe for Lush’s Rose Jam? Thx!


What does it smell like.  Roses or ?


----------



## cerelife (Aug 16, 2019)

Fragrance Buddy makes great dupes of Lush scents, but I haven't personally tried this particular one, since I prefer Imogen Rose.
https://www.fragrancebuddy.com/ROSE-SHOWER-COMPARE-TO-ROSE-JAM-FRAGRANCE.aspx
Nurture also does a great job duping Lush scents, so here's a link to their version of Rose Jam:
https://nurturesoap.com/products/rose-petals-preserves-fragrance-oil?_pos=1&_sid=8f3fdf83c&_ss=r


----------



## Regina Padilla (Aug 17, 2019)

Thank you so much!!


----------

